# vlade



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

is vlade going to the lakers :naughty: http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I sure hope not. Hopefully Webber didn't piss him off too much and that whole thing was just exaggerated.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Divac draws many lookers: The Kings want him, but other bidders could change things 



> NBA sources indicate re-signing Divac will not be simple. The Kings, looking to keep an already high payroll under control, will have competition for his services.
> 
> Maloof admitted his family hopes to avoid the luxury tax it paid last season and is preparing to pay again this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Lakers are considering offering their mid-level salary-cap exception, worth about $5 million, to free-agent center Vlade Divac, 36. ...


http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2004/07/13/sections/sports/sports/article_166164.php


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2004/07/13/sections/sports/sports/article_166164.php


I hope that they sign him. That way we have more money and hopefully Petrie saves it for next year to spend it on someone better. 

GO PETRIEEEEEE


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With game on line, Vlade has a decision 



> "It would kill me to see Vlade go to the Lakers after everything he has done for us," Joe Maloof murmured. "I don't know. Maybe we can make this work."
> 
> Divac's skills are undeniably diminished, of course. Those ridiculous low-post moves often result in the ball bouncing off the rim. The blocked shots are fewer. The movements are slow and slower. The defense appears in limited bursts.
> 
> ...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

This is really kind of a win, win situation for the Lakers. If they don't get Vlade, they make the Kings pay way more than they originally planned on, and keep them from signing players. If they get him, they get their starting center and rob the Kings of their's.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The other surprise? Mavericks owner Mark Cuban was chasing Shaq right to the finish, but Sacramento's Maloof brothers decided they didn't want to decimate their whole team and then commit zillions to a 32-year-old center with shaky feet. *The Maloofs doubt they can even afford to retain Vlade Divac, so serious is their desire to scale back payroll.*


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1839066


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if vlade leaves it wont be the same sacramento kings:no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> if vlade leaves it wont be the same sacramento kings:no:


I think it will. He won't change anything. He only brings slowness and more slowness.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i disagree i think hes the herat and soul of the team


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I really, really, really hope he stays with the Kings. 

Everybody knows that the passing of Vlade and Webber have made this team a real joy to watch these past few years. 

I suspect that the reports of the Webber-Bibby vs. Divac-Stojakovic thing are sensationalized.

Shaq is gone. But the West still has Duncan, Nesterovic, Yao, and KG. Teams still need a big post player. Vlade's defense is still above average and his offense can still help the team. 

Matt


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I love Vlade and the passing and everything, but lets not get ahead of ourselves in defending him, his defence is sub-sub-par...


----------

